# IBO Bedford scores are up



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Great job IBO getting the scores posted so quickly.
http://www.ibo.net/results.php?e=185


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I think Goza actually got second by beating Jack in shoot down.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice to see the scores up so fast. Looks to me the IBO is making some good improvements, also liked the early registration with the stickers that had your info on them. Nice job guys.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

They're up quick alright and that's great, but I think there may be some errors in HC.

The one guy on my team shot a 397 and they have him with a 297...

Also, maybe I'm missing something but how do you shoot a 418 with 21 X's in the IBO scoring format?

That's the third place score in that class at the moment.


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

BruceZ said:


> Nice to see the scores up so fast. Looks to me the IBO is making some good improvements, also liked the early registration with the stickers that had your info on them. Nice job guys.


Thanks for all the kind words! As a former competitor myself it's been a blessing to help the IBO use technology to improve the tournaments. Years ago I stood in the long registration lines, and I waited for hours and days for results postings. It's truly been my pleasure to eliminate waiting and post results online at the same time awards are being presented on site. We look forward to more improvements as we continue to work for all of you.


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

Sean243 said:


> They're up quick alright and that's great, but I think there may be some errors in HC.
> 
> The one guy on my team shot a 397 and they have him with a 297...
> 
> ...


Hi Sean, 
Unfortunately errors on score cards tend to translate into errors in results. Your team mate Kyle is a great example for all competitors to verify their final scores before signing their score cards. 
He has written his final score down at a 297. In his case the shoot director will likely allow us to change the score for him since the rest of the card does indeed add up to 397. I was also able to locate the 418 with 21x and the same issue existed. This particular competitor has made an error in totaling his x count. Fortunately this didn't effect his placement and the shoot director will probably allow the change for him as well.
Remember all, once the cards are signed they are considered final. Please add with care. 

Have a great night gentlemen!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

deerboy said:


> Thanks for all the kind words! As a former competitor myself it's been a blessing to help the IBO use technology to improve the tournaments. Years ago I stood in the long registration lines, and I waited for hours and days for results postings. It's truly been my pleasure to eliminate waiting and post results online at the same time awards are being presented on site. We look forward to more improvements as we continue to work for all of you.


How about a known distance class instead of chasing the shooters away that want to shoot that


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Sean243 said:


> They're up quick alright and that's great, but I think there may be some errors in HC.
> 
> The one guy on my team shot a 397 and they have him with a 297...
> 
> ...


Why not? Maybe shot a 5? Just asking!


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

This was my first big shoot, besides local shoots. I have a suggestion for the future shoots. There at the registration trailer how about having a large directory board. Once we registered we were kinda lost, didn't know where the practice range was or didn't know where to go for our particular course. Just a simple board showing where the diffrent ranges and such are located would be a big help. Just my two cents. Had a great time tho


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

QUOTE=arrowblaster;1070195456]Why not? Maybe shot a 5? Just asking![/QUOTE]

It would be impossible to get that score and that X count is why I ask. Think about it... In the IBO scoring format if you shoot 21x's in a 40 target shoot (421 total, best case scenario) and you shoot a 5, your score has to be no higher than a 416. If you tell me you shot a 418 and you shot a 5, you better have at least 23 x's.

deerboy,

Thanks for clearing that up, not much you can do if the shooter makes the mistake. I really think shooters should check, double, and triple check their math and just basically what they write down.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Anybody know why they place the warm up bags on that hill?? Is there no level place on those fairgrounds? This was my first national shoot and didn't expect to warm up like that.....


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

I know who ever puts in the scores into the computer has a overwhelming job, so many cards! I'm sure to speed up the process they just go straight off the final score box at the top. The final score keepers should be responsible for filling in the final score & X count & sign or initial as well. What is to stop someone (the shooter) from writing in whatever they want either by accident or purpose? I can't remember the strangers names I shoot in a group with especially if I'm not the score keeper & if John Doe shoots a 401 with 01x but writes in 410 with 10x oops I had a moment how would anyone know any better?

I'm not bashing the IBO, I enjoy & love it, I just think there needs to be a better system for scoring in place to help prevent errors accidental or not.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

DCS07flstc said:


> I know who ever puts in the scores into the computer has a overwhelming job, so many cards! I'm sure to speed up the process they just go straight off the final score box at the top. The final score keepers should be responsible for filling in the final score & X count & sign or initial as well. What is to stop someone (the shooter) from writing in whatever they want either by accident or purpose? I can't remember the strangers names I shoot in a group with especially if I'm not the score keeper & if John Doe shoots a 401 with 01x but writes in 410 with 10x oops I had a moment how would anyone know any better?
> 
> I'm not bashing the IBO, I enjoy & love it, I just think there needs to be a better system for scoring in place to help prevent errors accidental or not.


That's whats suppose to happen. Double scorecards, two scorekeepers. At the end they both do the math check with each other and make sure the cards agree and filling in all boxes, then sign and initial. Then the shooter signs and initials and punches. Seen times where one scorekeeper trusts the other ones math or when someone starts punching the cards before everything is checked.


----------

